

Tweetbot for Mac - Public Alpha - jforrest
http://tapbots.com/blog/tweetbot/tweetbot-for-mac

======
mapgrep
I wonder whether fear of a Twitter crackdown on third-party clients played any
role in the timing of this. Having an app, even an alpha app, in users' hands
would increase the outcry if Twitter were to move against third-party clients
like Tweetbot. (Obviously, I mean an outcry in addition to the userbase for
the polished iOS client.)

This is purely speculative, I admit.

~~~
kylec
I will say this: I consider myself to be a Tweetbot user, not necessarily a
Twitter user. If Twitter cuts Tweetbot off, and Tweetbot integrates with some
other Twitter-like service, I will go there. Of course, this is exactly the
scenario Twitter fears, but I with this increasing saber-rattling over
cracking down on third-party clients I wonder if Twitter is going to cause the
thing that they're trying to prevent.

~~~
smackfu
But isn't twitter all about following other people? Don't they have to migrate
to the new service first?

~~~
nmcfarl
I personally never read my twitter stream - it’s too noisy and to much of a
pain to cull.

I read it by proxy prismatic, and news.me. And I mainly use it to post - for
those who do read twitter, to the widget on my blog, and to Facebook.

I suspect that a replacement twitter could handle the last 2 use cases fine -
which are the main point for me.

------
kacy
Direct download link :-) <http://c401222.r22.cf1.rackcdn.com/Tweetbot.zip>

~~~
pdenya
Thanks, site isn't loading.

------
slig
If you're looking for an alternative OS X client, I suggest YoruFukurou. Lots
of options, filters, multiple accounts, works on 10.6 and feels great.

~~~
Tichy
Does it do multiple columns, too? With TweetDeck I tend to have lots of
columns - all tweets, only best friends, dms, facebook and a running search.
Would like to get rid of TweetDeck because it is the only Air application I
still have.

~~~
arn
Doesn't do columns, but does do multiple tabs. I was reluctant to switch to
tabs from columns too, but it's my preferred Mac client now.

Also supports a "mini" tweet view which makes it work more like an email
client. <http://yfrog.com/oerabxhp>

~~~
Tichy
I am beginning to see some advantages. Still struggling with search (is there
no "or" operator?), but I'll try it out for a while.

~~~
nernst
Have you tried uppercase 'OR'? I found that worked.

~~~
Tichy
It works in the normal search, but I want an extra tab that shows the results
of a fixed search. Couldn't get that to work yet.

------
natesm
It's okay, I guess. It's a lot less smooth when scrolling and animating than
Twitter for Mac is, and this trend of Mac apps not looking like Mac apps is
really tiring.

------
hswolff
I love the alpha level OAuth sequence of kicking you to the browser and then
re-launching the app through the application url. :D Digging app a lot so far
tho

~~~
novum
Osfoora for Mac and other desktop twitter clients do this too. I'm fairly
certain it's a requirement imposed by Twitter.

------
martingordon
I had given up on the (practically abandoned) official Twitter for Mac and
switched to Osfoora a few months ago. It's been great but I have some minor
issues with it (Space pages down instead of up, lack of keyboard shortcuts for
interacting with individual tweets).

I've found Tweetbot to be rather stable for an alpha release, and I think that
Tapbot's strategy in releasing this early is to get people to fall in love
with the app ASAP so that everyone will raise hell if Twitter takes action
against third-party clients.

~~~
l4u
Another keyboard shortcut I miss is j/k for navigating up and down

------
jenius
This is absolutely worth getting for mac. I'm getting far fewer crashes than
the official twitter client, a much nicer look, smoother interactions, and
more information faster.

The killer feature for me is the ability to see the conversation around and
replies to one tweet - this is extremely useful if you see one tweet between
two people you follow but want to know the context around it, or if you want
to see how other people have replied to a particular tweet.

~~~
smackfu
You really get multiple crashes in a day with the official twitter client???

~~~
ComputerGuru
I (note: I'm not the gp) definitely do. Any time I have an unread
notification, if I open up the official Twitter app and try to switch to that
tab/page, it'll crash. It'll do so maybe 3 or 4 times in a row, before letting
me see that page and mark that tweet as read.

It's pretty ridiculous since this has been happening for months on end now,
and it didn't use to happen with the initial release. Twitter's OS X dev
department just plain sucks - which is especially trying given that ML
integrates Twitter into the OS. They need to step their game up ASAP - and
definitely allow 3rd party devs and apps into the twitter ecosystem, because
theirs just are simply not up to scratch.

------
brcrth
The lack of notification (my dock is permanently hidden and the app doesn't
have a menubar icon) is such a deal breaker for me.

~~~
trentfowler
Then skip the alpha and wait for notification center

------
egze
Retina support is good. But why does it force the discrete graphic card?
Official Twitter app does it as well for some reason.

~~~
RandallBrown
I think anything that uses Core Animation will force the discrete graphics
card on.

------
Spittie
I don't have a mac, can anyone share some screenshots? I can't find any on
their site.

~~~
ihuman
This article has a bunch of screen-shots.
[http://9to5mac.com/2012/07/11/quick-review-tweetbot-for-
mac-...](http://9to5mac.com/2012/07/11/quick-review-tweetbot-for-mac-finally-
arrives-in-public-alpha-download-now/)

~~~
Spittie
Thanks

------
alpb
I was using official Twitter clients on my iPad and Mac. I heard that Tweetbot
was slightly handy and useful on iPhone but I believe Twitter for iPad is
pretty neat. So should I get this on Mac?

~~~
remi
You should try it for yourself. The public alpha is free for everyone.

------
emehrkay
I love tweetbot for ios and it seems to be the same, minus touch-based actions
for os x. Is there a new rule with stylized mac apps ignore the double tap to
minimize the window action?

~~~
sirn
By "double tap" did you mean double clicking on the title bar? Maybe I'm not
looking hard enough but I believe that feature is gone in Mountain Lion (the
option is no longer there in General prefs).

~~~
mkaltenecker
No, they just moved it to the Dock preference pane.

~~~
sirn
Ah, make sense. Thanks for clearing it up!

------
timkeller
Anyone getting stuck at the "Sign in with Twitter" dialog?

------
lucianm
OS X 10.7 or later :/

~~~
pdenya
Any reason you haven't updated?

~~~
younata
because snow leopard did things better than lion (much lighter footprint, for
one thing).

~~~
bryne
Well, not bloating your system with a bunch of new and updated programs is
certainly a great way to keep your system footprint light.

~~~
smackfu
In reality, Apple seems to be ok with releasing new software once it runs fast
enough on current hardware. So it might not run that great on old hardware.
That's how progress is made but means it might not make much sense to upgrade.
My iPhone 4 is definitely pokier on iOS 5 than it was on iOS 4.

------
zbowling
I believe it's written with TWUI, the same as Twitter's official Mac client. I
know that highlight behavior, custom drawn scroller, and scroll inertia in the
scroll view from anywhere. Probably the first big user out side of Twitter to
use it publicly. I bet it made porting the iOS code over easy with all the
Core Animation the iOS version uses.

Edit: Nope. I was wrong. I see the nib files. It's AppKit. They just use a
hell of a lot of Core Animation.

~~~
olivercameron
I'm not so sure it is. The scroll inertia is completely different from Twitter
for Mac, and which custom scroll bars?

------
weslly
I've been waiting this for a long time, I'm really happy they shipped it.

